

Microsoft announces Windows Holographic - sz4kerto
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/21/7867593/microsoft-announces-windows-holographic

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8924755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8924755).

